
Damore's Logical Fallacy - fny
http://www.businessinsider.com/james-damore-diversity-manifesto-science-logical-fallacy-2017-8
======
jardaroh
Well this article is in of itself based on a logical fallacy, completely
misrepresenting what Demure said about women in tech.

"Liberals are enraged because he argued that, somehow, women have biological
differences that may on average make them less suited to careers in tech"

He said nothing about women being less suited, he said women hold different
interests, in general. I may not be interested in everything I do, even though
I am very good at some of it and just as suited to do it as somebody else.

